# Fabric Softener- Why not?



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

So I am still in the middle of preparing for my baby to come home, although he or she won't be born until probably September! After doing TONS of reading, I am finding that everyone says not to use fabric softener when washing hedgie's things. I am just wondering why we shouldn't use it? 

I have really really sensitive skin, and very bad eczema on top of that! So I can only use detergents and softeners that have absolutely no scents, additives, colours etc. Its the best one I have ever found that doesn't irritate my skin (which is a freaking miracle :lol and it was recommended by my dermatologist. I'm not sure of the name right now though because I'm not home. I also can't use any type of dryer sheets or anything :roll: 

Anyways.. Would it be okay to use my softener on the fabric, just to keep it nice and fluffy?


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

A lot of softeners have really strong smells, and a bunch of stuff that's sure to irritate hedgie's skin. However, if you have softeners that don't smell and don't have a bunch of added stuff I don't see why you couldn't use them. I'm no expert so I'd wait for another opinion.  A lot of people don't use softeners like you use so that's why in general they're not recommended. Pictures of hedgie please  we looooovvvveeee pictures!!!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Typically you are to use unscented detergents on hedgehog bedding as some have intense reactions to scents. 

As for fabric softener, I know that fabric softener actually decreases the absorbancy of some fabrics, however saying that I use unscented detergent and unscented fabric softeners for all my hedgie laundry.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The reason its recommended to not use fabric softener is that is stop the fabric from being as absorbant.


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

Okay, so then I most likely won't use fabric softener! But I am happy to know that my detergents and stuff won't bother my future hedgie  I would never use any other kind of detergent on any of my animals though, I only use for them what I use for myself 



bmaditz said:


> Pictures of hedgie please we looooovvvveeee pictures!!!


Haha I will post pictures once I get him/her! Hedgie baby isn't born yet, so we are still on the waiting list. Getting super excited though!!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I use unscented detergent and a tiny bit of unscented fabric softener, especially in the winter.

I don't like so much static "cling" in the laundry.

I think it might help keep their skin from getting so dry too.

JMO 

MomLady

And welcome to you and your soon -to -be hedgie!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I just used unscented detergent and softener. I usually only used a small amount of softener - not too much so hopefully not decreasing absorbancy, but a little to get rid of static cling. Fleece seems to pick up hair enough on it's own without help from static cling. :roll:


----------

